# Sears Refrigerator not cooling



## gdbudd (Apr 25, 2010)

The refridgerator side of my side-by-side is getting hot or will not cool. the freezer side is working fine. I have a Sears Model: 10653569201. I have troubleshooted to the following:

Turned unit off and unpluged to reset, then plugged back in and turned back on. Same result.

Found that the Diffuser keeps shutting and staying shut. Manually opened after disconnecting power. Reconnected power and it shut again.

Tested the thermistor resistance (0 when *heated* and about 400-500 when at room temp). Thermistor is $8.00

Removed the thermistor and applied a short to controller leads (signalling a hot temp based on above test results). Diffuser shut again.

My guess is the diffuser doesn't open because it is bad or the controller is going out. How can I be sure before I order parts. Diffuser is $75.00, Controller is $215.00.

I have temporarilly unpluged the diffuser and manually opened the vents until I can get this resolved.

additional tests: Diffuser resistance- bottom leads= 6000 (connects to orange with black trace and black leads), all other combinations= infinity or very high.

Voltage from controllerwires (3 total):
orange black trace and black=120vac yellow and red trace to black=60vac orange black to yellow red=0


----------



## d scott (Feb 18, 2009)

Replaced a lot of those diffusers,before retiring from Sears Repair,now A&E. Normally, the drive gear breaks,in the diffuser.The new one is supposed to be redsigned,to take care of this problem. Hope this helps. d scott


----------



## gdbudd (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks...


----------



## gdbudd (Apr 25, 2010)

yes, it was the diffuser.


----------

